# Laparoscopic uterine suspension



## sknapp56 (Nov 30, 2012)

Does any one have a code for a Laparoscopic uterine suspension? I was wondering if there was a better code than the 58578 unlisted laparoscopic proceedure. I believe I have seen this question on here before just can't find it. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## kvangoor (Dec 4, 2012)

What about the 58400?


----------

